# Private Chefs Of Beverly Hills



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

anyone here catch this show on Food Network? it is bizarre, yet captivating. if i was a regular television viewer it prolly would not interest me in the least bit, however being that we are in the industry it caught my attention and i tuned in. first off wow, the ppl they picked for this are just bad, there was one who knew what he was doing the rest were the typical run of the mill reality show contenstants just in the culinary arena instead of <insert genre here>... check it out at least once or before it is cancelled... it will air again january 3rd, 2010.

i do not see a link for it on the food tv site:
Food Network Show Schedules, Videos and Episode Guides : Food Network#


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

PC of BH re-aired this evening. anyone here catch the repeat of this show?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh, wow! Caught it tonight, cuz I wondered what it was all about. The fact that FN did not heavily promote it should have been a clue. 

We're talking amateur night at the races, here. I mean, when a so-called professional out-and-out proclaims that it doesn't matter to him what the clients think of the food, something is seriously wrong. 

So, this makes twice that I've watched it---the first and last times. 

I'm curious, Iconoclast. Just which one of them did you think was professional and talented? To me, they all needed to be given a quarter, so they could go buy a clue.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i never used those adjectives, i just said there was only one who 'knew what he was doing'. that was the black-haired guy working the 'home coming' party... the lesser of all evils on the show... however the show is just bad, and i have no idea how that business stays in business... if they sent those clowns to one of my events i would demand money back and or worse.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

I wanted to give that daughter and mother for the homecoming dance party a smack in the face. Pretty lame show, yet I watched it. FoodNetwork just all downhill. And there weren't any ads for this show? This must have been a last resort, last minute for a show to fill.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

idk wtf food network was doing, or if they bought this from someone else... it looks like some tlc/bravo/oxygen nonsense.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I think it's part of their new direction to emphasize "reality" and competition shows over cooking show. 

But if this is the sort of thing that's bringing them great ratings, I feel sorry for our countrymen.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

seems all the 'new' shows have less content but more entertainment. (if you can call it that.) reality shows tend to focus more on conflict, drama, or errors/misfortune.


----------

